# Wilcox Wows Knicks



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Looks like Layden and Coach Chaney really want Wilcox after his dynamic workout for the team. If Dunleavy enters draft Knicks should be able to pick Wilcox. If Dunleavy withdraws it is unlikely Wilcox will fall to 7. Layden likes Wilcox so much he is willing to trade down to number 6 because the Knicks fear the Cavs will take him. I like Wilcox alot and im glad to see Layden doing something I agree with. Very encouraging!


----------

